# Party Boat Fishing



## Redfish_Bluefish (Sep 10, 2018)

Good Day All,

I will be in the VA Beach area for the week of 6/15 - 6/20. I am looking for suggestions on Pary Boats while I am on vacation. Charter Boats are outside my price range + I want to fish on multiple days! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

You could check out Rudee Tours. But for that price you could fish Va Beach Fishing Pier a few times ($10 plus parking but tell them you’re fishing). Check FB to see what they are catching.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Redfish_Bluefish said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I will be in the VA Beach area for the week of 6/15 - 6/20. I am looking for suggestions on Pary Boats while I am on vacation. Charter Boats are outside my price range + I want to fish on multiple days! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Here's Rudee Tour website








Rudee Tours | Virginia Beach Dolphin Watching, Fishing Trips & Boat Rides


Experience 'The Only Way To See the Sea” on the finest fleet of boats in Virginia Beach! Join us for Wildlife Watching Tours, Fishing Trips, Cruises & more!




www.rudeetours.com


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

I suggest hitting boats out to Gulf Stream In Carolinas... decent prices and more fish! Never had luck on rudee place.... moreheadcity or north myle beach boats... are best!


----------

